# problema de  red

## cy5

 :Surprised:   acabo de instalar gentoo (como cliente) y el area donde lo instale maneja 2 redes. una para la red interna y otra que accesa a internet. por medio de iptables los ip internos salen a la internet este esquema esta bajo un  server que corre gentoo hardened. El problema que tengo es que la maquina con el gentoo nuevo le configure un ip interno le di permisos en el ip tables del server pero no resuelve ninguna direccion de internet por lo tanto no hace emerge sync.  en cambio si hay ping con los ip internos.   :Crying or Very sad:   entonces pense que si conectaba directamente la pc a el swith donde estan los ip externos y le dada un ip externo si saldria. bien hice el ifconfig eth0 numeroip netmask mascara route add default gw migateway . tengo ahora que configurar el resolv.conf pero se me paso   :Confused:   agregarle el vim a mi maquina y no puedo editar el resolv.conf (hay algun otro editor que venga nativo con gentoo?). aqui mismo aprovecho para hacer otra pregunta como instalalo desde el cd ya que tengo el cd de gentoo que lo trae completo y vi a la hora de instalarlo que traia vim kde gnome y todas esas cosas que intente instalar junto con la instalacion de gentoo pero me enviaba error por eso decidi solo instalar el sistema operativo. si me pueden ayudar en cualquiera de las dos opciones les agradeceria   :Confused: 

----------

## bonanit

Mmm, creo que nano es el editor que viene por defecto con Gentoo. Para tu siguiente pregunta creo que puedes consultar el Manual Gentoo 2006.0 que asume una instalación sin red, como en tu caso.

Si das un poco más de información de tu red quizá te pueda ayudar a solucionar el acceso a internet.

Saludos!

----------

## Gentoosiastix

#nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## cy5

 :Surprised:   yo estoy instalando con la version 2006.0 pero aqui yo tengo internet lo que pasa que algunos ip internos no se les esta permitido salir a internet pero yo me asegure que el ip que le puse a la maquina con el gentoo 2006 si lo tubiera. Pero aun esto no tiene que ver por que tengo la maquina directamente conectada al modem adsl, mas sin embargo cuando hago ping me sale esto.

```

ping www.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org

```

y si trato de hacer emerge sync  se demora primero y luego me sale esto

```

localhost / # emerge sync

Notice: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)

>>> retry ...

Notice: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

rsync error: received SIGUSR1 or SIGINT (code 20) at rsync.c(249)

```

creo que problema puede estar en el resolv

otra cosa yo instale el kde cuando instale el gentoo, pero al hacer 

```
startx kde
```

 el monitor se apaga. se que hay configurar algunos ficheros para la resolucion del monitor me podrian refrescar la memoria.

----------

## cy5

 :Sad:   configure el asunto como dice el handbook 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#ifconfig_route

pero aun no puedo conectarme ni hacer emerge sync, pero por lo menos resuelve a donde se quiere conectar  que sera

```

localhost / # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

191.250.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost.ns1.f 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         correo.fertica. 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

localhost / # ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org (204.225.92.144) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2003ms

```

----------

## bonanit

Pues sí que parece problema de resolv. Edítalo tal y como te indicaban por aquí:

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> #nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

 

Para configurar las X, tienes que editar xorg.conf, pero si quieres refrescar la memoria hecha un vistazo a la Guía de configuración del Servidor X.

Suerte.

Editado:

Veo que aún no te funciona. Estás seguro que la ip es la que corresponde? Dices que usas un modem ADSL? Ya tienes esto configurado?Last edited by bonanit on Wed Apr 05, 2006 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cy5

 :Confused:   el default route no necesita mascara? como la cambio

```

destination    gateway         genmask     flag   metric ref   use iface

default         191.250.1.13   0.0.0.0         UG    0        0        0   eth0

```

Editado

Bueno por mientras configure la maquina para que salga por mi server proxy

con esto. 

```
# export http_proxy="http://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"
```

 lo raro es que puedo hacer emerge a cualquier programa pero no me acepta el emerge sync.   :Confused: Last edited by cy5 on Wed Apr 05, 2006 3:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bonanit

 *cy5 wrote:*   

>   el default route no necesita mascara? como la cambio

 

No, ya está bien así. Has leído la edición de mi post anterior?

----------

## cy5

si lei tu post y lo que hice fue regresar la maquina a la red interna para que salga por mis otros server gentoo uno de ellos tiene squid configurando y trabajndo y lo que hice fue ponerle a mi pc con gentoo nuevo la salida por el proxy. pero no hago ping a ninguna pagina, pero si hago emerge a cualquier programa menos al sync. le agrege el proxy a rsync 

asi 

```
export rsync_proxy="rsync://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"
```

 y sigue igual no hago emerge sync   :Cool: 

----------

## bonanit

Mmm, tu servidor responde los pings? Seguro que el proxy funciona correctamente y el puerto es el correcto? Ah, y dudo que sea esto, pero en la documentación en inglés, el código para configurar un proxy para rsync es:

```

(If the proxy filters RSYNC traffic)

# export RSYNC_PROXY="proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

```

Y supongo que en vez de proxy.gentoo.org has puesto el nombre de tu servidor  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## cy5

 :Laughing:  la verdad que con ese comando ya mi maquina hizo el emerge sync y aunque la verdad no queria usar el proxy, pues funciono lo que no sigo haciendo es ping a las paginas de internet.   :Cool:  Gracias por la ayuda Bonanit

----------

